# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Quellen der Gelassenheit - Echo auf eine rhetorische Frage

## GeorgS

Zitat Dieter aus Husum:

Deine Beträge lese ich immer ganz gerne, sie haben so einen gewissen philosophischen Touch.Aber mal ehrlich: Würdest Du auch so locker philosophieren, wenn Deine eigene Erkrankungsgeschichte weniger glücklich abgelaufen wäre und wenn Dein Schöpfer nicht so ausdauernd seine gnädige Hand über Dich gehalten hätte? Bestimmt nicht!


Hallo Dieter,
das war Deine rhetorische Frage, die Du dann ja auch selbst beantwortet hast.


Meine Haltung hat mit Vertrauen zu tun. 

Wie Du es vermutest - mit Gottvertrauen oder Urvertrauen, wie es die Psychologen nennen. C.G. Jung war überzeugt, dass geistiges Wachstum nur begrenzt möglich ist, wenn sich der Mensch nicht spätestens bis zur Lebensmitte mit der Endlichkeit seines Lebens auseinandergesetzt hat. Die Frage nach dem Sinn des Lebens lässt sich dabei nur schwer ausklammern.


Mein PK wächst vor sich hin und ich reife mit ihm, beschreibe ich meine Weiter-Entwicklung im Thread „Elf Jahre ... „ 

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...=7600#post7600

Mentale Arbeit ist m. E. ein unterschätzter Faktor im Krankheitsverlauf.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...=7725#post7725


Just erfährt die Vermutung, Meditation vermindere die NO-Gas-Produktion in Zellen und hemme so die Progression von Karzinomen, erste experimentelle Bestätigungen.

Hallo Ullrich :-),
danke für Deinen Beitrag zu diesem Aspekt. 
Übrigens: Bei meditierenden Mönchen aus Tibet konnte man die Aktivitäten im MRT sichtbar machen.


Meine Haltung hat mit Vertrauen zu tun.

Mit Vertrauen zu den Ärzten meiner Wahl. Sie versprachen mir nicht Heilung, sondern etliche Überlebensjahre. Sie schürten aber auch keine Ängste, als die ersten Miktionsprobleme auftraten bzw. die Büchse der Pandora ( mit dem erhöhten aPSA) geöffnet wurde.

*Damals wusste ich nicht, dass es so viele Jahre werden sollten, lautet meine Antwort auf Deine Frage, lieber Dieter.*

Genauso, wie ich es heute nicht weiß, wie wenige Jahre mir noch verbleiben. Und wenn es nur noch Monate wären, würde ich nicht hadern, sondern dankbar auf die letzten 12 Jahre zurückblicken und Dir sowie jedem Mitstreiter, *mindestens* so viele Überlebensjahre wünschen, sei denn einer hätte die 100 schon erreicht.

Noch gewichtiger als der Krankheitsverlauf ist, in welchem Lebensjahr uns die PK-Diagnose  ereilt. Wir erfahren es zeitnah bei Stefan B. 
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=4208

Die zahlreichen, schnellen und *angemessenen*  Reaktionen im Forum sind Balsam für seine aufgewühlte Seele.
Es ist ein Hoffnungsschimmer, dass unsere Matadoren in diesem Thread nicht sofort ihre Degen zückten und die vornehmste Aufgabe des Forums im Blickfeld blieb.


Besinnliche Adventsgrüsse 

GeorgS

----------


## Anonymous1

Lieber Georg,

auch Deinen letzten Beitrag habe ich wieder sehr gerne gelesen und entnehme auch hiervon wieder einiges in meine eigenen Gedanken. Ganz unphilosophisch gesagt ist es halt so, dass wir Krebserkrankten in Bezug auf unsere Erwartungen zukünftiger Lebensjahre eher kleine Brötchen backen. Die meisten rechnen in Jahren (kürzlich durfte ich einen 5-Jahres-Abschnitt feiern), viele rechnen in Vierteljahren, aber viele auch nur noch in Monaten oder gar noch kürzer. An die letzteren denke ich, je länger ich mit unserer Krankheit befasst bin, immer öfter. Du verstehst mich richtig, da bin ich sicher!

Auch Dir eine besinnliche Adventszeit!
Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Überzeugende Gelassenheit

*Hallo, lieber Georg, Deine nachdenklich stimmenden Gedankengänge haben bei mir Eindruck hinterlassen. 




> C.G. Jung war überzeugt, dass geistiges Wachstum nur begrenzt möglich ist, wenn sich der Mensch nicht spätestens bis zur Lebensmitte mit der Endlichkeit seines Lebens auseinandergesetzt hat. Die Frage nach dem Sinn des Lebens lässt sich dabei nur schwer ausklammern.


Diese Einblendung war Anlass, mich mit C.G.Jung etwas mehr zu befassen: http://www.ruedigersuenner.de/C.G.Jung.html Eine wahre Fundgrube tut sich hier auf. Aber noch viel mehr hat mich in den letzten 24 Stunden das beschäftigt, was sich für uns alle, hier im Forum nachzulesen, an Hiobsbotschaften und auch freudig stimmenden Berichten auftat. Man ist versucht, erneut darüber zu grübeln, ob diese sicher mit Recht vehement immer wieder geforderten Vorsorgeuntersuchungen nicht oftmals erst Probleme heraufbeschwören, die es ohne Kenntnis eines sich daraus ergebenden Befundes nicht gegeben hätte. So mancher Mann hätte nie erfahren, dass er in der Tat ein Prostatakarzinom in sich herum trägt. Bitte, nun nicht gleich mit geballter Energie auf mich eindreschen. Ich habe nur für mich selbst gegrübelt und diese Gedanken fliegen lassen. Das Fatale ist eben, dass auch ich keinerlei Probleme mit allem, was sich da unten im Intimbereich abspielt, hatte. Es ist reine Spekulation, dass ich möglicherweise auch bis heute noch keine irgendwie gearteten Abweichungen hätte hinnehmen müssen, wenn ich nie zum Urologen gegangen wäre.
Deine Krankheitsgeschichte, lieber Georg, und Deine Gelassenheit, dem Feind in Deinem Körper nicht mit Hass zu begegnen, ist nicht nur vorbildlich, sondern demonstriert eine Art Altersweisheit, die ich mir versuche, auch noch zuzulegen. Immerhin ist es mir aber inzwischen wenigstens gelungen, nicht mehr Tag und Nacht an den zur Zeit wohl nur schlummernden Tumor zu denken. Du aber bist immerhin der lebende Beweis, dass es tatsächlich auch eine ganz andere Art der Tumorbewältigung gibt. Auch ich möchte Dir auf diesem Wege zum Advent und für die Zeit danach meine ganz besonderen Wünsche und Grüße übermitteln. Du hast mir mit Deinem Beitrag sehr viel gegeben. Habe Dank dafür.

*"Daß soviele Menschen so oft fragen, was sie tun müssen, ist ein Zeichen dafür, dass die Reihenfolge des Seins und des Tuns sich umgekehrt hat. Wer weiss, wer und was er ist, der braucht nicht zu fragen, was er tun sollte."
*(Joseph Weizenbaum, deutsch-US-amerikanischer Informatiker)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## wernerp

Vor kurzem hörte ich ein Zitat vom Kirchenvater Augustinus von Hippo:
   Die Welt ist ein Gedanke Gottes.
  Bevor ich das vernahm, hatte ich  dazu einen eigenen Reim.
_Das Wissen ist allgegenwärtig und immer da,_ _so wie wir Kinder Gottes und Teilhaber sind._ _Wissenschaft ist nur entdecktes Wissen._ __  _Die Musik braucht den Menschen, wie der Mensch die Musik braucht._ _Sie ist ohne Mensch nicht wahrnehmbar und  denkbar._ _Es gibt keine Musik ohne den Menschen. Sie bedingen einander._ __  _Ein fern bedientes Grammophon in der Wüste erzeugt nur Druckschwankungen_ _der Luft und auf dem Mond noch nicht mal das._ __  _Musik entsteht im Kopf des Menschen._ __  _Die Welt ist die Wahrnehmung Gottes._  _Die Schöpfung gibt es nicht ohne Gott._  _Ohne die Wahrnehmung Gottes gibt es nur das Nichts_ _ oder nicht wahrgenommene mathematische Formeln, also auch nichts._  In meinem Beitrag über Heiler ( 1 )formulierte ich so:
  Mir gehts gut und ein gutes Gefühl ohne Angst erfüllt mich. Sollte man sich anfreunden mit seinem Krebs? 
Ist der Krebs lebensunwertes Leben?
Kennen wir nur für ihn nur die Euthanasie- Schreit er nicht, hilf mir!!
Neue Paradigmen sind gefragt und Wunder.
  Dass die Psyche im Krankheitsgeschehen nicht eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt, beweisen die Ergebnisse der Psychoonkologie. 
  Die Kraft des Bösen ist das Ergebnis desWiderstandes (Math5/39)
  Daher, ganz richtig ist demnach eine tiefgründige Gelassenheit, gewissermaßen ein  Gottvertrauen.
  Wer kann das aber aufbringen, wenn wir neben dem äußeren Erscheinungsbild der körperlich vorhandenen Tumoren, woran wir ständig erinnert sind, noch einen Focus, einen Herd im Kopf und in der Seele haben.
   Bevor ich langweile muss ich einen wichtigen Fernsehbeitrag bei Arte zitieren.( 2 )Vom Freitag voriger Woche 22:30, mit *Wiederholungen:* 
06.12.2008 um 10:35
08.12.2008 um 02:00
Wahrheit! Alles Lüge!
_Wie das Gehirn Wirklichkeit konstruiert_
  Ist die Welt, wie wir sie sehen, tatsächlich Realität oder nur ein Produkt unseres Gehirns? Was wäre, wenn das, was wir erleben, bloß eine individuelle Illusion ist? International renommierte Wissenschaftler machen anhand anschaulicher Beispiele deutlich, wie leicht unsere Wahrnehmung - und damit unsere individuelle Realität - beeinflussbar ist.
  Zu Anfang wird das innere Kino gezeigt, in dem wir gewissermaßen gebannt sitzen und beobachten, was da abläuft. Das erinnert mich an einen Beitrag aus dem Web ( 3 ). 
  Im Arte- Beitrag wird dann auch der den Kennern bekannte  homunkulus im Kopf des Menschen gezeigt und zwar in animierter Form. 
  Er hüpft da über den Bildschirm, allerdings sind da Bereiche der hoch aktiven und sensiblen Körperzonen im Übermaß ihrer Bedeutung vergrößert abgebildet.
  Bei uns Tumorerkrankten hätten wir da eine Dominante im Kopf zu verzeichnen, die der  Denke  und dem Bedenken gerecht werden müsste und bildlich da eine Beule zu vergegenständlichen hätte.
  Neurologen berichten von Untersuchungen Meditierender im MRT, die in der Lage sind andere Bewusstseinsebenen zu erreichen. Weiterhin bearbeiten sie das Problem der Phantomschmerzen von amputierten Menschen und können sie beeinflussen, indem sie das innerliche Körperbild der Probanten verändern und rekonstruieren.
  Das legt Nahe, auch wir bedürfen der Arbeit an unseren falsch programmierten Körperbild.
  Innerlich leben wir unsere Krankheit und benutzen sie oft zur Selbstdarstellung. 
  Das Forum hier ist tatsächlich eine Bühne, wo wir uns öffentlich darstellen. Ja, das geht soweit, dass wir Fachleuten Kompetenz absprechen, Besserwisserei betreiben und möglicherweise auch pranzen mit der Bewältigung unserer Erkrankungen und wenn möglichst mit Aufklebern, wie sie LKW-Fahrer gern sich anhängen.
  Wir müssen ehrlich sein und mutig zur Umstellung.
  Im SWR/BW- Fernsehen trat unlängst wieder ein spontan geheilter  Krebspatient auf, der in der Hufelanfklinik Bad Mergentheim behandelt wurde. Der Ansatz ist der: 
  Alle erfahren eine grundlegende Veränderung der inneren Einstellung. Ja, sie bestätigen den Eindruck, dass die Bewältigung der Erkranktheit eine inneren Reifeprozess eingeleitet hat, der sonst nicht erreicht worden wäre. 
  Ich gebe zu, alles was hier geschrieben wurde, kann verletzen und  es resultiert eben aus meiner Sicht nach Außen und Innen. Aber wir wollen uns doch gerne helfen.
  Ich bin nicht ich! Ich bin jener, der an meine Seite geht, ohne dass ich ihn erblicke, den ich oft besuche, und den ich oft vergesse. JENER, der ruhig schweigt, wenn ich spreche, der sanftmütig verzeiht wenn ich hasse, der umherschweift, wo ich nicht bin, der aufrecht bleiben wird, wenn ich sterbe.   (Juan Ramon Jimenez)   __

----------


## monikamai

Hallo an alle,ich bin "nur"eine betoffene Frau-Ihr habt Eure Ärzte,werdet betreut,beraten und die ganze schlimme Zeit begleitet!Was ist mit Euren Partnern,haben die auch Hilfe???Ich fühle mich sehr allein gelassen-keine Unterstützung-einzige Informationen,sind die von meinem Mann.Nicht sehr hilfreich.Wo und wie kann ich auch Hilfe bekommen???Danke für Anwort.
P.S.Mein Vater,84Jahre,ist zur gleichen Zeit an Darmkrebs,im Endstadium,erkrankt.Alles ein bischen viel,aber wie gesagt,würde ich mir etwas Unterstützung wünschen-wo kann ich diese finden????
Danke
Monika

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, Grüß Dich Monika,



> haben die auch Hilfe???Ich fühle mich sehr allein gelassen-keine Unterstützung-einzige Informationen,sind die von meinem Mann.Nicht sehr hilfreich.Wo und wie kann ich auch Hilfe bekommen???


Versuche es doch mal bei *KIT* Krebsinformationsdienst! Ich weiß, es machen sich viele Lebenspartner sehr große Sorgen um den Kranken aber wie soll ich es Dir erklären bin ja selbst betroffener!

Ich kann Dir nur sagen, daß meine Frau doch manchmal betroffen, überrascht, nicht versteht und doch macht Sie sich Gedanken -so auch mein 39 jähriger Sohn- auch wenn ich die chronische Krankheit PCa = Prostatakarzinom schon über 10 Jahre habe!

Liebe Grüße
Helmut

----------


## jürgvw

Liebe Monika,

hast Du schon einmal versucht, Deinen Vater zum Arzt zu begleiten und dich gleichzeitig mit ihm über die Ergebnisse der medizinischen Untersuchungen (Was wurde getan? Warum? Wie ist das Resultat? Kann, sollte es unbegriedigend sein, etwas anderes unternommen werden?) informieren lassen? Dein Mann hat auch das Recht, alle Berichte in Fotokopie zu bekommen, die ihr dann zusammen studieren könnt. Solltet ihr mit den Fachausdrücken nicht zu Rande kommen: Im Forum werden sie euch erklärt.

Es gibt Männer, die eine Begleitung nicht wünschen. Gute Ärzte sind dann bereit, die nächsten Angehörigen trotzdem zu informieren; hast Du eine Vollmacht Dines Mannes, dann *müssen* sie es tun.

Alles Gute wünscht euch

Jürg

----------


## Harro

*Hinwendung wohin ?

*Lieber Werner, leider ist dieser von Georg begonnene und von Dir fortgeführte Thread ausgerechnet an dieser Stelle unterbrochen worden:

Ich bin nicht ich! Ich bin jener, der an meine Seite geht, ohne dass ich ihn erblicke, den ich oft besuche, und den ich oft vergesse. JENER, der ruhig schweigt, wenn ich spreche, der sanftmütig verzeiht wenn ich hasse, der umherschweift, wo ich nicht bin, der aufrecht bleiben wird, wenn ich sterbe.   (Juan Ramon Jimenez)   __ 
Es gab der Gründe viele, warum ich mich schon als junger Mensch ein wenig von der christlichen Religion abgewandt habe und mir dafür aber irgendwann Ersatz suchen musste. So blieb es nicht aus, dass ich mich sehr intensiv mit dem Buddhismus zu beschäftigen begann. Und es gab dann auch nach all den schlimmen Ereignissen während des Krieges und der selbst mit erlebten Zerstörung meiner Heimatstadt Hamburg später im Leben noch genug Anlass, sich in Krisenstimmungen irgendwo Trost suchen zu müssen. Es war mehr ein Zufall, dass ich ausgerechnet in einem Antiquariat auf Hermann Hesses "Siddharta" stieß. Diese feinfühlige Beschreibung all dessen, was auf dem langen Weg zu einem erfüllten Leben passieren kann, hat mir oftmals beim Lesen ganz bestimmter Abläufe, wie der Schilderung der fast symbolischen Gespräche mit dem nachts ruhig dahin fließenden Wasserlauf, geholfen, meine Gemütsstimmung wieder in die Waage zu bringen. Diese buddhistische Einstellung, dass etwas, was einmal passiert ist, auch nicht durch Wehklagen wieder rückgängig gemacht werden kann, hat mir letztlich auch geholfen, relativ gut mit der damaligen Diagnose Krebs fertig zu werden.

Siehe auch *hier*

*"Wissenschaft ohne Religion ist lahm - Religion ohne Wissenschaft blind"
*(Albert Einstein)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

Wem Hermann Hesses "Siddharta" geläufig ist, der sollte auch "Narziss und Goldmund" gelesen haben. Falls nicht, sollte es kein Nachteil sein, dieses nachzuholen.

----------


## Harro

*Einfach nur danke

*Habe eben nachgeschaut und dieses auch sehr schöne Werk steht hier noch ungelesen bei den Büchern, die meine Frau mit in die Ehe gebracht hat. Ich werde es in den Weihnachtsurlaub zum Lesen mitnehmen. Siehe auch *hier*

*"Was die Kirche nicht verhindern kann, das segnet sie"
*(Kurt Tucholsky)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## wernerp

GeorgS, Aus dem Osten kommt das Licht. Das ist die Antwort.
  Wo stand der Weihnachtsstern? Eine weihnachtliche Antwort. 
  Allen die  dagegen anrennen, sind dem Untergang geweiht. Die Engländer haben im Kampf gegen Indien das Weltreich verloren. 
  In Afghanistan begann Am 6. Januar 1842 unter Major-General William George Keith Elphinstone mit insgesamt 17.000 Menschen im Tross der Rückzug der Engländer . 
  Vier Tage später waren noch ca. 2300 Menschen am Leben. Bei den letzten Verhandlungen wurde Elphinstone als Geisel festgehalten. Die Überlebenden versuchten nun, nach Dschalalabad durchzubrechen. Dies gelang lediglich dem britischen Militärarzt Dr. Brydon und einer Handvoll indischer Soldaten.
  Was ist uns Deutschen widerfahren beim Ritt gen Osten? Wird sich das wiederholen?
  Nicht im Gefolge waren wir bei den Römern gegen Jerusalem. Aber wer zog später in Rom ein, und  hat da noch Heimstatt. 
  Der Irak-Feldzug wird ein neues Zeitalter einleiten, wie jeder das  jetzt schon spürt und das Wetterleuchten wird uns von unseren Träumen und Illusionen befreien.  Dieser Stern ist im Sinkflug.
 
  Wir kommen so langsam zu unseren Wurzeln.
 
  Ich bin in Dessau  auf gewachsen. In Indien gibt es in jeder Stadt eine Straße, die nach dem Dessauer Max Müller  benannt ist. Kaum in England heimisch geworden,  begann er, wichtige indische Texte ins Deutsche zu übersetzen: die Fabelsammlung Hitopadeśa (1844), Kalidūsas Meghadūta (1847), sowie auf Englisch den Rig-Veda (6 Bde, 1849-1873).
Der von Dir, Hutschi, erwähnte H.Hesse (HH), hat im Steppenwolf das Tat twam asi zitiert.

Darum ist dieses dein Leben, das du lebst, auch nicht ein Stück nur des Weltgeschehens, sondern in einem bestimmten Sinn das ganze. Nur ist dieses Ganze nicht so beschaffen, dass es sich mit einem Blick überschauen lässt. - Das ist es bekanntlich, was die Brahmanen ausdrücken mit der heiligen, mystischen und doch eigentlich so einfachen und klaren Formel Tat twam asi (das bist du). 
Erwin Schrödinger, Physik und Transzendenz**

Eines der verblüffendsten Resultate verschiedenster transpersonaler Erfahrungen ist auch das spontane Auftreten und die Entwicklung einer tiefen humanitären und ökologischen Anteilnahme sowie des Bedürfnisses, dem Gemeinwohl zu dienen. Dieses Phänomen beruht darauf, dass wir nahezu bis in unsere Zellen hinein ein Bewusstsein davon haben, dass die Grenzen im Universum willkürlich sind und jede und jeder von uns mit dem gesamten Lebensnetz identisch ist. 
Stanislav Grof, Impossible - Wenn Unglaubliches passiert**
 
  Die Indische Freiheitsbewegung hat neben dem Kämpfer Ghandi eine wesentlich Kraft aus dem Integralen Yoga bezogen. Der wichtigste Vertreter Sri Aurobindo fordert in seinem Yoga ein Tätigsein für den Ishvara, den Herrn der Schöpfung, in der Welt. Ein sich völliges Zurückziehen aus dem Weltgeschehen, wird von ihm nur als eine vorübergehende Möglichkeit angesehen. Seine Vorstellungen von Tätigsein ähneln jenen Krishnas in der Bhagavadgita. Die Tat soll erfolgen ohne Anhaften an den Erfolg und in vollkommener Gelassenheit. Dabei soll die Tat nicht als Befriedigung des Ichs erfolgen, sondern als Gabe für den Herrn der Welt dargebracht werden. Um dieses Ziel erreichen zu können, müssen nach Aurobindo die Kräfte des Egos überwunden werden und der Wille des Menschen nach und nach mit dem Willen der göttlichen Shakti in Einklang kommen. In einer letzten Stufe sollen die Handlungen des Sadhak ganz und gar den göttlichen Willen ausdrücken            
  Während meiner Ausbildung waren wir gezwungen einen Meter Klassische Philosophie tief greifend zu studieren, dergestalt, das wir in der Lage waren, auf Zitat der Klassiker Antworten zu geben. Ich habe das Studium nur so bewältigen können, insbesondere den Empiriokritizismus, in dem ich kritisch gelesen habe und daher fast jedem Materialisten Paroli bieten konnte. Das war dann später verbunden  mit Aufnahme der Asanas im Leipziger e.V- Yoga Darjana- und Meditativen Übungen  bis zur Beschäftigung in der Literatur mit Zen und praktischen Einführungen. Der Übergang dann in die klassische, moderne Philosophie gelingt dann an ehesten mit den Büchern von - Jordan, Pascual: Titel: Verdrängung und Komplementarität, Stromverlag Hamburg 1951
  In diesem Buch vertritt Jordan den Standpunkt. Die Psychologie ( Neurologie) sollte die Mutter der Erkenntnis, der Wissenschaft, werden.
  In der Arte-Sendung werden ganz neue Wege aufgezeigt zur Bewältigung von Krankheiten.
  Leider ist die angekündigte Wiederholung der Arte- Sendung nicht erfolgt.
  GeorgS Und so sehe ich meinen PK nicht mehr nur als Feind, sondern zunehmend auch als Weggefährten auf der Suche nach dem Sinn des Lebens, ähnlich, wie Clemens Kuby: Symptome sind letztlich nur Hinweisschilder. ... Wir können zwar gewisse Symptome beseitigen, aber die Seele wird neue Symptome produzieren, um auf ihre Bedürfnisse aufmerksam zu machen, solange diese nicht erfüllt sind. www.clemenskuby.de => Visionen. 
  Das halte ich für ganz wesentlich und empfinde auch so.
  Und unsere Bedürfnisse beginnen mit den Bedrängnissen unserer Zeit.
  An meine Leser, unser Mitteilungsbedürfnis sei uns Alten verziehen. Es ist eine genetische Veranlagung aus alten Zeiten der heranwachsenden Generation Wissen und Erfahrung zu übermitteln, obwohl heute daran kein Mangel mehr ist.
In Zürich fand ich an einer Häuserwand  folgendes.      
  Die Realität lügt, denn
  Die Realität ist nicht realistisch.
  Es gibt nur eine Realität,
  die EWIGKEIT.
Eugéne Ionesco
  Einen fröhlich leuchtenden Adventsstern
  wünscht
  Werner

----------


## Harro

*Unendlich - endlich

*Lieber Werner, nach Rückkehr aus der Kriegsgefangenschaft begann mein Adoptivvater damit, ein riesiges Teleskop zu bauen. Ich durfte und musste - während die Nachbarjungs dem Fußball nachjagten - dabei tüchtig mithelfen. Mehrfach löcherte ich mit Fragen, was ist denn eigentlich hinter diesem Ballon oder der sich ständig weiter ausdehnenden Gasblase, in dem sich das ganze Universum befinden soll?. Und das ganze muss doch auch wieder irgendwo drin sein. Worin befindet sich denn das wiederum? Viele große Geister sind an der Beantwortung dieser und ähnlicher Fragen gescheitert oder wurden am Ende in Heilanstalten oder besser Irrenanstalten eingeliefert. Was ist unendlich und wie stellt sich endlich dar? Man muss wohl so etwas wie einen Glauben an ein höheres Wesen bemühen, um nicht auch zumindest Kopfweh beim Grübeln zu bekommen. Mir ist es vorhin nach einigem Suchen gelungen, einen für uns alle und für gewisse Gemütslagen hilfreichen Bericht über einen Traum wieder auszugraben. Es ist eine sehr *nachdenklich* stimmende Dichtung.

*"Wer vor seiner Vergangenheit flieht, verliert immer das Rennen"
*(Thomas Stearns Eliot)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Kein Respekt

*Lieber Werner, anlässlich einer Reise durch Indien besuchte ich auch die Grabstätte von Mahatma Gandhi. Touristen begegnen diesem Ort mit ehrfurchtsvollem Schweigen. Leider hat die einheimische Bevölkerung wenig Sinn für eine solche Heldenverehrung. Nach so langer Zeit liest sich *dies*  fast wie aus einer längst vergangenen Epoche.

*Es gibt keinen Weg zum Frieden, denn Frieden ist der Weg"
*(Mahatma Gandhi)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## GeorgS

Vorweg:

@ Dank an Ralf und die anderen von der schnellen Truppe

@ Hutschi

Danke, für den Link zu dem, mir bis dato nicht bekannten, Aufsatz über C.G. Jung;  außergewöhnlich solide recherchiert. 


*********************


Weiter im Thread „in verständlicher Sprache“:

Allerlei Aussagen zu unserem Untermieter:

-	den Feind mit allen Mitteln bekämpfen ...
-	mit den stärksten zur Verfügung stehenden Waffen zuschlagen ...
-	durch Visualisierung (nach Carl Simonton) mit den Krebszellen eine Art Krieg führen ...
-	
Dies ist eine Sichtweise.   

Die andere (nicht die bessere!) spiegelt sich in diesen Aussagen:

-	dem Feind in Deinem Körper nicht mit Hass zu begegnen ...
-	vielleicht ist es diese konsequente Ablehnung unserer entarteten Zellen, deren permanente Bekämpfung mit allen möglichen Mitteln, welche diese immer aggressiver werden lassen 
-	es gibt Menschen, die sagen:  „Mein lieber Krebs ...“

Die Diagnose Krebs versetzt Betroffene nicht selten in Panik. Die Vorstellung, der Tumor werde uns gewissermaßen von innen auffressen, lähmt uns oder mobilisiert unseren Kampfgeist. 

Wenn wir uns bewusst machen, das Krebszellen körpereigene Zellen mit einer „Kommunikationsstörung“ zu anderen Zellen sind, beeinflusst der Perspektivwechsel unsere  Wahrnehmung und unser Denken. Wenn ein Sippenmitglied uns ans Leder will, nehmen wir es nicht hin, wehren uns, aber erschlagen ihn nur im Ausnahmefall sofort mit einem Hammer.

Gibt es gibt Faktoren, die eine Heilung fördern oder dazu beitragen, dass die Krebskrankheit sehr langsam verläuft?

Von den sog. Spontanremissionen, die als  „austherapiert“ entlassen und dann alleine oder mit dem Hausarzt nach eigenen Therapiewegen suchten, lernen wir, dass die spätere Tumorrückbildung nicht das Ergebnis vorangegangener Krebstherapien ist. 

Die innere Einstellung und Verhaltensänderungen, nicht nur bei der Ernährung, sind bedeutsame Faktoren:

-	die Krankheit ohne Schuldzuweisungen akzeptieren,
-	sie nicht als Strafe interpretieren, sondern sie als
-	Aufforderung zum Innehalten deuten, um  z.B. der Sinnfrage nachzuspüren
-	Selbstverantwortung für den weiteren Therapieweg übernehmen
-	Visualisierungstechniken bevorzugen, bei denen sich die Patienten IMMER in der Zukunft gesund sahen

Gelegentlich kippte die Werteskala - was oben war, wurde unwichtig, scheinbar Nachrangiges rückte auf.

Die Krebserkrankung - ein Teil meines Lebens? 
OK, das kann ich nachvollziehen. Meinen Krebs lieben? Da sträuben sich mir die Haare.

Ein meditativer Text*) über die Abgründe des Lebens hat mich angerührt:

„Manchmal kann das Leben zu den Menschen grauenhaft sein. Arthur Miller schreibt in einem seiner Theaterstücke: `Ich träumte, mein Leben war ein Kind von mir. Aber es war verunstaltet, und ich lief weg. Aber es kroch immer wieder auf meinen Schoß. Es zog an meinen Kleidern. Bis ich dachte: Wenn ich es küssen kann, kann ich vielleicht schlafen. Und ich beugte meinen Kopf über das entstellte Gesicht – es war grauenhaft ... aber ich küsste es.´

Ja, ich glaube, dass Du letzten Endes dein Leben in deine Arme nehmen musst, dein Leben, so wie es ist ...

*Versöhne dich mit dem Leben"*

wünscht uns allen zum Weihnachtsfest

GeorgS

____________________________________________

*) Vergiss die Freude nicht, Herder 1982,  von Phil Bosmans,  dem Leiter einer überkonfessionellen Bewegung in Antwerpen. Seine Telefonberatung wird bis zu sechshundertmal am Tag angerufen. Nach einen schweren Verkehrsunfall im Dezember 1994 sind seine rechten Gliedmaßen gelähmt.

----------


## Harro

*Zweifel an Zusammenhang mit Psyche

*Hallo, Georg, hallo Werner, der Zusammenhang zwischen Psyche und Krebs bleibt fraglich. Nach Angaben des Berufsverbandes Deutscher Internisten gibt es bislang keine überzeugenden Hinweise darauf, dass Symptome wie Angst, Trauer oder Stress den Ausbruch bösartiger Tumorerkrankungen fördern können. Trotz intensiver Untersuchungen lasse sich dies bisher ebenso wenig bestätigen wie das Vorhandensein einer so genannten Krebspersönlichkeit, sagt der Psychosomatik-Experte Hans-Christian Deter von der Berliner Charitè. Viele Krebspatienten suchten verzweifelt nach einem Grund für ihre Erkrankung, zum Beispiel unterdrückte Konflikte oder andauernde Überforderung, sagt der Professor: "Ob tatsächlich psychische Faktoren Krebs auslösen oder zumindest begünstigen können, dafür gibt es keinen echten Beleg."So konnten laut Deter Studien letztlich auch keinen gesicherten Zusammenhang zwischen einer Depression und dem Krebsrisiko nachweisen - "auch wenn Einzelfälle immer wieder das Gegenteil zu beweisen scheinen und das Immun- oder Hormonsystem prinzipiell durch psychische Faktoren beeinflussbar ist." Auch eine Krebspersönlichkeit, die ein besonders hohes Erkrankungsrisiko hat, gibt es laut Deter nicht.

*"Eine gute Schwäche ist besser als eine schlechte Stärke"
*(Charles Aznavour)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## wernerp

Meine Gedanken zu dieser Thematik haben einen anderen Konsens. Es interessiert mich jetzt wenig, was die Ursachen meiner Krebserkrankung sind.  Das bringt uns überhaupt nicht weiter, denn wir haben  die Tumoren und müssen sehen, wie wir damit fertig werden.
Meine Sicht ergibt sich aus der Einsicht, dass die ärztliche Kunst ab einem bestimmten Stadium des Fortschreitens am Ende ist. Einzige Hoffnung ist daher eine offene Haltung zur vielfach beobachteten Spontanheilung. Wir sind hier im Forum am falschen Platz, denn wir sollten nicht die Nähe und das Umfeld  von Erkrankten suchen, sondern eher von Geheilten. Hutschi, Du hast dich ja bei Jung belesen und kennst den Einfluß des Unbewussten.
Leider hat man meinen link über die „Kraft der Gedanken“ gecancelt. Jetzt gibt es eine Vielzahl von Berichten über Meditierenden, bei denen die Neurologen Änderungen mit Tomographen an der Hirnstruktur feststellen konnten. So hier und da. Ich berichtete auch von den Erfolgen bei Leuten mit „Phantomschmerzen“.
Hier wird abgehandelt die Thematik der „Gelassenheit“, aber die Schwester davon ist die Toleranz.  Und davon spüre ich  im Forum wenig, wenn ich hier die Streitereien über Nichtigkeiten beobachte. 
Eine Autorin (Heidrun E.*) hat ein Buch geschrieben über ihre Erfahrungen bei der Spontanheilung. Das muss man verinnerlichen und begreifen, ja auch durch persönliche Nähe. Und das pflege ich eher.
Ich glaube, wenn man sich gegen diese, andere  Gedankenwelt sträubt, ist das Schicksal schon besiegelt.
Werner

----------


## Helmut.2

GrüßDich Wernerp,



> So hier und da.


Leider läßt sich "So" nicht öffnen, die anderen schon.
Danke für den Beitrag und Buch Vorstellung von Autorin (Heidrun E.*) das ich mir zulegen möchte und natürlich auch lesen!
Alles gute für Dich
Helmut

----------


## wernerp

Hallo Helmut, der Hyperlink ist ok. Gestern klappte es und heute hin und wieder.
Gehe zu PM und such im Archiv Heft 1/2009.
Es folgt Auszug:
P.M. 01/2009

Titelgeschichte

Neurowissenschaft
Der Buddha in jedem von uns
Eine Revolution der Hirnforschung verändert unser Menschenbild: Das Gehirn ist viel wandlungsfähiger, als wir dachten. Mit der Kraft des Geistes ist fast alles möglich - buddhistische Mönche wussten es schon immer.  

http://http//www.pm-magazin.de/de/ak...halt_id717.htm

http://www.pm-magazin.de/de/
Gruß
Werner

----------


## Helmut.2

Danke Wernerp,

über http://www.pm-magazin.de/de/ direkt hat es geklappt!
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Harro

*Erleuchtung

*


> Leider hat man meinen Link über die Kraft der Gedanken gecancelt.


Das war notwendig geworden, weil wohl völlig unbeabsichtigt in dem Link braunes Gedankengut ersichtlich war. Die danach deshalb folgenden kritischen Beiträge wurden ebenfalls entfernt. Obwohl nicht direkt angesprochen wegen Streitereien um kleinkarierte Spitzfindigkeiten, möchte ich mich bei dieser Gelegenheit gern für alle auch durch mich ausgelöste Diskussionen um Meinungsverschiedenheiten entschuldigen. Manchmal ist die Zunge oder der schreibende Finger schneller als der Verstand.

Es gibt Abläufe im menschlichen Organismus, die wir nie verstehen oder ergründen werden. Vieles grenzt an Wunder. Obwohl das menschliche Gehirn nur ein Baustein ist, so muss man es doch als Schaltzentrale anerkennen. *Hier* bekommt man einen Einblick in das, was schon herausgefunden wurde; aber das ist nur ein Körnchen der ganzen Wahrheit.
Ich werde es wohl nicht mehr erleben, dass man neben der Erforschung der DNA aller Stammzellen auch die Rätsel um unser Hirn lösen wird.

*"Ein klassisches Werk ist ein Buch, dass die Menschen lieben, aber leider nicht lesen"
*(Ernest Hemingway)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Harald&Forum,

vielleicht kann ich dich auch einmal berraschen mit einer alten Weisheit.



*Wer das Ziel kennt, kann entscheiden. 
Wer entscheidet, findet Ruhe. 
Wer Ruhe findet, ist sicher. 
Wer sicher ist, kann berlegen. 
Wer berlegt, kann verbessern. 
(Konfuzius) 


Grsse
Hans-J.***

----------


## GeorgS

Ich betrete einen Raum ... viele Menschen ... sehe einen Sarg ... eine Friedhofskapelle(?) ...  noch einen Sarg ... viele Srge ... keine Friedhofskapelle ...  ein Beerdigungsinstitut ... viele Menschen(?) ... seltsam ... alle wollen einen Sarg kaufen ... ein Mann kommt auf mich zu und sagt: „Bedaure, fr Sie haben wir keinen Sarg mehr, alle schon verkauft“ ... der Verkufer begleitet mich zum Ausgang ...  und ich wache auf - verwirrt und erleichtert zugleich.

Ich erzhlte den Traum meiner Frau. Deutungen von Zukunftstrumen sind besonders umstritten, obwohl wissenschaftliche Studien signifikante Zusammenhnge zwischen den vorausgegangenen Trumen und realem Geschehen aufgezeigt haben. 
Also versuchten wir uns an Deutungen mit Hilfe altbekannter Traum-Theorien 
	das Gehirn verarbeitet im Traum Erlebnisse (im selben Jahr zwei Todesflle in der Familie)
	 unbewusste ngste tauchen auf usw. 

Bei einer weiteren Deutungsvariante - nicht wissenschaftlich, aber authentisch - wurde uns warm ums Herz. :-)
Armin Schtz, damals 34 Jahre alt, schulmedizinisch austherapiert, mit wuchernden Metastasen, berichtete in dem TV-Beitrag RTSELHAFTE HEILUNG (ARD, 2006?) von *mehreren* Trumen, die er als Botschaft seiner Seele interpretiert. Bereits der erste Traum verhalf ihm zu Ruhe und innerer Sicherheit, dass das Leben noch nicht zu Ende ist. 
Am Ende seines langen Weges hatte A. Sch. einen Traum, eine abschlieende Botschaft seiner Seele: Als er in einer Gebirgslandschaft in die Tiefe blickte, sah er Bilder, die ihm wie Symbole seiner Vergangenheit erschienen – fr seine Bereitschaft immer zu funktionieren. Aber das war nur die eine Seite seines Lebens. A. Sch. hatte ein neues Kapitel aufgeschlagen und auch die andere Seite entdeckt. Es war dieser Traum, der ihm sagte, dass er geheilt war. 


Ermutigende Traum-Botschaften wnscht uns allen

GeorgS

++++++++++++++++++++

brigens:
Spontanheilung lsst  sich nicht erzwingen. Sie ist wie ein Geschenk und scheint eine Domne jngerer Menschen zu sein, mit einem Krebs im weit fortgeschrittenem Stadium.
Fr die lteren Semester ist eine nebenwirkungsarme Therapie mit einer Lebensverlngerung (von 10 + x Jahren) ebenfalls ein Geschenk, dass ich dankbar annehmen kann. 
Allein auf Spontanheilung  zu setzen, ist ein gewagtes Unterfangen, auch wenn mit der Kraft des Geistes mehr mglich ist, als wir Aufgeklrten wahrhaben wollen

----------


## GeorgS

ist nicht die Medizinindustrie allein, auch wenn sie insgesamt der Nutznieer ist. Wir Betroffenen sind nicht nur Opfer, sondern haben Anteil an diesem Szenario.

Eine befreundete Krankenschwester hat sich nach dem Anfangsverdacht, der sie beunruhigte, fr die Strumektomie (Schilddrsen-Total OP) entschieden. Danach erzhlte sie, man habe nichts Bsartiges gefunden und sie sei darber sehr froh, obwohl sie fr den Rest des Lebens Thyroxin ( Hormonersatztherapie ) einnehmen muss.

Wir, meine Frau und ich konnten ihre Freude nicht uneingeschrnkt teilen. Wieder unter vier Augen, erinnerten wir, dass der Gynkologe meiner Frau zu Beginn der Menopause Hormone verordnet hatte. Einige Zeit danach diagnostizierte er Myome in der Gebrmutter und empfahl eine Hysterektomie (Gebrmutter-Total-OP).
Freunde, nannten uns die Adresse ihres (anthroposophisch orientierten) Frauenarztes. Er empfahl die Hormoneinnahme zu beenden, gab ihr  ein Prparat aus seinem Naturheilkundeschrank und lehrte uns, die auen gelegenen Myome durch Abtasten zu kontrollieren  (mache wir bis heute liebend gern, denn er hat keine Frist genannt, wann wir damit aufhren sollen :-) ). Alle Myome bildeten sich nach einem Jahr zurck. Das ist jetzt ca. 15 Jahre her.

Die stark vergrerten, mehrmals entzndeten Mandeln meiner Tochter empfahl ein HNO-Arzt operativ zu entfernen. Wir suchten einen zweiten Facharzt (Schulmediziner) auf. Die Mandeln hat sie noch heute; sie haben sich auf ein Normalma zurckgebildet, die Entzndungen blieben aus.  

„Kein Organ ist berflssig, solange seine Erhaltung auf nicht-operative, natrliche Weise mit anderen Manahmen mglich ist. Denn die Natur hat keine berflssigen Organe geschaffen ... „ schreibt Dr. Douwes,*) den wir damals noch nicht kannten.

Im ZDF berichtete eine junge Frau bei Kerner ber die *prophylaktische* (vorbeugende) Amputation beider Brste, wegen genetischer Vorbelastung ....

Der verstndliche Wunsch des Menschen gesund zu bleiben und mglichst im hohen Alter gesund zu sterben wird pervertiert in einer „an Gesundheitswahn krnkelnden Gesellschaft“.

„Angst essen Seele auf“ lautet der Titel eines Fassbinder-Films. Mge uns dieses Schicksal erspart bleiben, wnscht allen Mitstreitern

GeorgS
____________________
*) Dr. med. Friedrich Douwes, Hoffnung bei Prostatabeschwerden – Die neue Therapie ohne Messer

----------


## Pinguin

*Angstszenario

*Hallo Georg,




> Sind wir Betroffenen die Opfer oder haben wir Anteil an diesem Szenario?


und hier:





> *Die treibendeKraft der bertherapie ist* nicht die Medizinindustrie allein, auch wenn sie insgesamt der Nutznieer ist. Wir Betroffenen sind nicht nur Opfer, sondern haben Anteil an diesem Szenario.


erst stellst Du eine Frage und dann bist Du doch der Meinung, dass die  betroffenen Mnner indirekt selbst mit dazu beigetragen haben, dass es zu der bestehenden Misere berhaupt kommen konnte. Es liegt aber nun mal in der individuell so unterschiedlich gestrickten Natur von uns Menschen, dass  es zwar nervlich strker belastbare Mnner gibt, die erst einmal systematisch vorgehen, bevor sie sich fr eine Therapie entscheiden, aber die berwiegende Mehrheit in der ersten Aufregung, bedingungslos ihrem Arzt, also dem Urologen vertraut. Das wird sich sicher trotz aller Aufklrung auch durch dieses Forum nicht so rasch ndern.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Geortg und Mitstreiter,



> ist nicht die Medizinindustrie allein, auch wenn sie insgesamt der Nutznieer ist. Wir Betroffenen sind nicht nur Opfer, sondern haben Anteil an diesem Szenario.


Grundstzlich kann ich dem zustimmen soweit wir Betroffene nicht die Mglichkeit haben uns ausfhrlich zu informieren und zur Entscheidungsfindung auch Differenzialdiagnostik betreiben zu lassen. 

So einfach wie Du es hier darstellst, sollte man es sich aber nicht machen um einem pltzlichen Erwachen entgegen zu wirken. 

So ist eine Strumektomie in aller Regel nur erforderlich, wenn eine Hyperplasie vorliegt, also eine ausgeprgte Kropfbildung, oder durch FNAB eine Krebsdiagnose gesichert ist.

Mit dem Aussitzen nach chronischen Anginen mit zerklfteten Mandeln ist das so eine Sache. Wurden bei eurer Tochter immunologische Untersuchungen durchgefhrt, die Streuungen von Streptokokken ausschlossen? Wenn nicht, ist das Risiko einer rheumatischen Erkrankung, einer Nierenschdigung oder gar einer dauerhaften Herzschdigung nicht von der Hand zu weisen.

Es ist fr uns Laien sicher schwierig den bestmglichen Weg zu finden. Den werden wir sicher nicht finden, wenn wir solchen Dogmen folgen wie sie Douwes ins Feld fhrt.

Herzliche Gre
Heribert

----------


## caroline

Ein Spruch,der mir als Christ sehr gut gefllt: Leg es allein in seine Hand
 
Voll Angst blick ich ins neue Jahr,was bringen seine Tage?
Mir kommt-als Trostwort-in den Sinn aus Frankreich eine Sage:
 
 
Zwei Spuren sah ein Mensch im Traum und zugleich auch sein Leben.
Die erste war sein Erdenweg,der Herrgott ging daneben.
 
Doch dann erblickte er voll Schmerz so viele trbe Stunden
und hat dazu im Sande nur noch eine Spur gefunden.
 
Wo warst du Gott,in Not und Nacht,auf meinen dunklen Straen?
Ich ging allein den schweren Weg,denn du hast mich verlassen!
 
"O nein mein Freund" sprach da der Herr "du mutest nicht verzagen.
Die Spur war meine dort im Sand,ich habe dich getragen!"
 
 
Du weit nicht was das Jahr dir bringt,doch Er wird dich begleiten.
Leg es vertrauend in die Hand dem Lenker aller Zeiten !
 
                                          (Brigitte Hausbeck)

----------


## Pinguin

*Ein Land voller Angsthasen

*In dieser *Darstellung*, mit der auch der Unterschied zwischen Angst und Furcht versucht wird zu erklren, kommen doch einige Aspekte ber die bekannten menschlichen Schwchen bzw. Befindlichkeiten zur  Sprache.

----------


## caroline

Leg es allein in seine Hand
 
Voll Angst blick ich ins neue Jahr,was bringen seine Tage?
Mir kommt-als Trostwort-in den Sinn aus Frankreich eine Sage:
 
 
Zwei Spuren sah ein Mensch im Traum und zugleich auch sein Leben.
Die erste war sein Erdenweg,der Herrgott ging daneben.
 
Doch dann erblickte er voll Schmerz so viele trbe Stunden
und hat dazu im Sande nur noch eine Spur gefunden.
 
Wo warst du Gott,in Not und Nacht,auf meinen dunklen Straen?
Ich ging allein den schweren Weg,denn du hast mich verlassen!
 
"O nein mein Freund" sprach da der Herr "du mutest nicht verzagen.
Die Spur war meine dort im Sand,ich habe dich getragen!"
 
 
Du weit nicht was das Jahr dir bringt,doch Er wird dich begleiten.
Leg es vertrauend in die Hand dem Lenker aller Zeiten !
 
                                          (Brigitte Hausbeck)

----------


## caroline

Dein Traum ist interessant.Er reflektiert und hofft gleichzeitig.Zeigt Sicherheit und Kraft.Signalisiert jetzt ist es genug ich fange ein neues Kapitel an ich bin stark und wende mich endgltig dem Gedanken der zu schnellen, angstvoll betrachteten Endlichkeit  ab.Er zeigt Willen neuen Mut schafft Tatsachen.ein sehr aussagefhiger Traum der eine neue Zeit in Sicherheit und Klarheit beginnen lt.Das Ende von Angst ,der Triumph des Wollens und Gelingens ber ein hilfloses Mssen es gibt kein Ausgeliefert sein mehr nur ein :jetzt bernehme ich mich selbst wieder!!! Ich lebe !!!
liebe Gre Caroline

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo allerseits,
es gefllt mir, wie sich gerade dieser Thread anschickt zu entwickeln - scheinbar zusammenhanglose Fortsetzungen ohne sich zu verbeien.  Ein Thread, der den anderen, differenten Standpunkt als Impuls fr den eigenen Erkenntnisprozess begreift und Einsichten reifen lsst. 

Hallo caroline,

kannte diese  tiefsinnige Geschichte (#26 und 28?) bereits, aber nicht in der Versform von Brigitte Hausbeck, sondern als „Spuren im Sand“ von Margaret Fishback Powers und wusste nicht, dass es „aus Frankreich eine Sage „ ist. 

Verfolge mitfhlend Euer Ringen mit den Nachwehen der RPE, die fr Deinem Mann verstndlicherweise besonders belastend sind. Auch ich wei nicht, was das Jahr mir bringt, doch Er wird uns begleiten. In diesem Sinne ...


GeorgS

----------


## Pinguin

*Original in deutscher Übersetzung

*Hallo Georg, auch ich hatte *diese* Fassung im Jahre 2008 irgendwo hier einfließen lassen. Sie gefällt mir irgendwie besser.

----------


## GeorgS

Wegweiser zu den Quellen der Gelassenheit

Hallo Quellensucher,
ein liebenswerter Wegweiser zu den Quellen der Gelassenheit ist

Der Papalagi - Die Reden des Südsee-Häuptlings Tuiavii aus Tiavea
Tanner + Stählin Verlag, ISBN 3-85931-015-1.

Empfehle ihn, denn  „Mit seinen Augen erfahren wir uns selbst; von einem Standpunkt aus, den wir selber nie mehr einnehmen können.“ Das amüsante Büchlein hatte einen Ehrenplatz auf der Literaturliste für Studienteilnehmer an meinen Seminarveranstaltungen und ist bis heute hochaktuell geblieben.

Viel Spaß und reichlich Gewinn beim Lesen wünscht

GeorgS

----------


## GeorgS

sagte ein Engel zu die Hirten in jener Nacht vor 2000 Jahren.

Eine andere Engel-Geschichte half mir die „PSA-Botschaften“ zu verkraften und die Ergebnisse der 20-jährigen Studie von Prof. Stamey anzunehmen.*)

Ein Weiser aus dem Morgenland begegnete auf seinem Reiseweg einem Todesengel. Auf die Frage, wohin er gehe, sagte dieser: „Ich gehe in Deine Heimatstadt Damaskus, um 500 Menschen zu töten.“ 

Auf dem Rückweg traf er den Todesengel erneut und sagte vorwurfsvoll: „Du hast mich belogen. Du hast nicht 500, sondern 5.000 Menschen getötet.“

Der Todesengel erwiderte: „Du weißt doch, Engel können nicht lügen, auch Todesengel nicht. Ich habe 500 getötet, der Rest ist vor Angst gestorben!“

Friedvolle Weihnachten in einer unruhigen Zeit wünscht uns allen

GeorgS

*)   http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...0&postcount=37

----------


## GeorgS

*Von guten Mächten*

Von guten Mächten treu und still umgeben, 
behütet und getröstet wunderbar, 
so will ich diese Tage mit euch leben 
und mit euch gehen in ein neues Jahr. 

Noch will das alte unsre Herzen quälen, 
noch drückt uns böser Tage schwere Last, 
ach, Herr, gib unsern aufgescheuchten Seelen 
das Heil, für das Du uns bereitet hast. 

Und reichst Du uns den schweren Kelch, den bittern 
des Leids, gefüllt bis an den höchsten Rand, 
so nehmen wir ihn dankbar ohne Zittern 
aus Deiner guten und geliebten Hand. 

Doch willst Du uns noch einmal Freude schenken 
an dieser Welt und ihrer Sonne Glanz, 
dann wolln wir des Vergangenen gedenken, 
und dann gehört Dir unser Leben ganz. 

Laß warm und still die Kerzen heute flammen, 
die Du in unsre Dunkelheit gebracht, 
führ, wenn es sein kann, wieder uns zusammen. 
Wir wissen es, Dein Licht scheint in der Nacht. 

Wenn sich die Stille nun tief um uns breitet, 
so laß uns hören jenen vollen Klang 
der Welt, die unsichtbar sich um uns weitet, 
all Deiner Kinder hohen Lobgesang. 

Von guten Mächten wunderbar geborgen, 
erwarten wir getrost, was kommen mag. 
Gott ist mit uns am Abend und am Morgen 
und ganz gewiß an jedem neuen Tag.

                               Dietrich Bonhoeffer

----------


## GeorgS

Passend zum heutigen Karsamstag eine Geschichte:

http://www.fastenbrevier.de/2011/index.php?m=4&t=23


verbunden mit den besten Wünschen für die sonnigen Osterfeiertage

GeorgS

----------


## GeorgS

Vermisst wird Herr B. aus A., 76 Jahre alt. Dann folgten Angaben zur Kleidung und der Hinweis, Herr B. sei nicht in der Lage sich zu orientieren. 
Schon wieder hat ein Mensch, die Verantwortung für sich an andere abgeben müssen - huschte mir durch den Kopf.
Radiodurchsagen dieser Art häufen sich. Wie viele  sind es denn? Bin der Frage nachgegangen. In Deutschland leiden aktuell mehr als 1,2 Millionen Menschen unter einer Demenzerkrankung und es kommen jährlich etwa 250.000 neue Demenzerkrankungen hinzu, davon etwa 120.000 vom Alzheimertyp.

Im Beitrag #14  hatte ich geschrieben:
Die Krebserkrankung - ein Teil meines Lebens? OK, das kann ich nachvollziehen. 
Meinen Krebs lieben? Da sträuben sich mir die Haare.

Im Kontext der o.a. Zahlen verändert sich diese meine Einstellung.
Habe ich meinen Untermieter bisher bereits  als Weggefährten auf der Suche nach dem Sinn des Lebens wahrgenommen, beginne ich ihn als Helfer zu sehen. 

Dabei denke ich nicht vorwiegend an mich, sondern an meine Lieben, denen dadurch gegebenenfalls eine bittere Erfahrung erspart bliebe - mit erleben zu müssen, wie der liebende Ehemann bzw. Vater allmählich geistig verfällt.

Sicher, wir hoffen wohl alle nicht betroffen zu sein. Nun, beim PK hat sich diese Hoffnung auch nicht erfüllt. Und so könnte mein langjähriger Weggefährte eines Tages doch ein Helfer werden, den man nicht einmal juristisch belangen kann - wegen aktiver Sterbehilfe.

Nachdenkliche Grüße 

GeorgS

----------


## Hvielemi

> Sicher, wir hoffen wohl alle nicht (von Demenz und Alzheimer) betroffen zu sein. Nun, beim PK hat sich diese Hoffnung auch nicht erfüllt. Und so könnte mein langjähriger Weggefährte eines Tages doch ein Helfer werden, den man nicht einmal juristisch belangen kann - wegen *aktiver Sterbehilfe*.


Je nun, diejenigen, die hier schreiben - auch ich - sind ja meist noch in der "angenehmeren" Phase mit rein zahlenmässig erfassbaren Problemen wie "Gleason-Score" und "PSA" 
oder schlagen sich mit Wallungen, Impotenz und Inkontinenz rum. Da ist aktive Sterbehilfe nicht angesagt, sondern Leben, etwas eingeschränkt zwar, aber LEBEN.
Ich versuche das jedenfalls, auch wenn ich mich nicht nur mit PK rumschlagen muss, sondern auch noch mit allerlei anderem. 

Dieser Ausschnitt aus irgend einem Posting zu metastasierendem PK hier im Forum ...



> Mein Vater kam mit akutem Nierenstau ins Krankenhaus und wirklich als  Notfall. Meine Frau und ich ahnten schon, dass es mehr sein würde als  dieser akute Befund. 
> U.A. wurde vorher schon ein Knochenszintigramm  angefertigt, welches meiner Frau und mir bekannt war. Der Befund und die  beschriebenen Vermutungen waren schon niederschmetternd. 
> Im Laufe  dieses Krankenhausaufenthaltes, der insgesamt 12 Wochen dauern sollte,  wurde Prostata CA im fortgeschrittenen Stadium diagnostiziert mit  multiplen Knochenmetastasen 
> von der Halswirbelsäule abwärts bis zu den  Hüften, Schulter und Schulterblatt, beiden Armen in fast allen  Rippenbögen und gut jedem zweiten Wirbelkörper. 
> Festgestellt wurden auch  einige bereits erfolgte Frakturen in einigen Bereichen der Knochen.  Eine Hüfte war so aktut befallen, dass mein Vater von jetzt auf gleich  nicht mehr 
> aufstehen durfte und dort ein neues Hüftgelenk eingesetzt  bekam. Dann kamen auch noch Herzrhytmussstörungen hinzu, Ödeme in den  Beinen und nicht endende Beschwerden. 
> Schließlich erfolgte auch noch  eine Strahlentherapie. Später wurde eine Ausschabung der Prostata  vorgenommen und zwei Doppel J Schienen zwischen Niere und Blase  eingesetzt.
> Der PSA Wert vor den OP´s bei Krankenhauseinweisung lag bei 951.


 ... lässt aber auch PK als eine Krankheit erscheinen, die Mann lieber nicht hätte, die Mann vielleicht doch ganz gerne mit einem Alzheimer "tauschen" würde.

Typischerweise für den fortgeschrittenen, metastasierten PK sind es Angehörige, die solche Postings verfassen,  nicht die Betroffenen, denn die können oft nicht mehr.
Den aktiven Sterbehelfer sollte Mann vielleicht doch mal begrüssen bevor es dann so weit ist, dass Mann nicht mehr kann, ganz einfach um sich eine weitere Handlungsmöglichkeit
zu erschliessen, neben dem dereinst vielleicht aufkommenden umgekehrten Gedanken, "Ach, hätte es Mann doch lieber mit Alzheimer getroffen!"

Wieviel Leiden jeder ertragen will, weiss keiner, solange er sich noch mit Hormontherapien und Lokalrezidiven beschäftigen darf, geschäftig Zahlenwerte registriert
und Therapieoptionen auf Zehntelprozente genau gegeneinander abwägen kann und seinen Krebs als lästigens "Haustier" neben sich her trotten lassen kann.
Wieviel Mann ertragen KANN, wird erst dann bestimmt sein, wenn Mann es nicht mehr erträgt, also am Tage des Sterbens. 
Diese Grenze des Ertragen Könnens und Wollens, also den letzten Tag, sollte jeder leidende Mensch selbst wählen dürfen.

Bis zu diesem - hoffentlich fernen - Tag halte ich es mit Ray Charles:




> _Let the good times roll ...
> When You're dead, your done,
> so let the good times roll"_


Damit rate ich niemandem, angesichts einer PK-Diagnose in gomorrhisches Huren und Saufen auszubrechen, aber ich bin überzeugt davon,
dass die Tage intensiver genutzt werden können, wenn Mann sich, entlastet von der Frage des "Wie Sterben", mit dem Hier und Jetzt befasst, 
statt mit der Frage, ob diese oder jene Krankheit zu einem angenehmeren Exitus führen würde.

Carpe diem
Wilhelm

----------


## GeorgS

Habe eben im Radio ein Lied gehört. Kenne weder den Interpreten noch den Titel, aber ein Satz hat mich angerührt. Es ist mein Wunsch für Weihnachten 2011 und mein Vorsatz für das Neue Jahr 2012:

Ich wünsche mir die Kraft zu schweigen, wenn Worte nur den Frieden zerstören, ...

GeorgS

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Mitstreiter,

Zitat aus meinem Jahres-Check-Beitrag (#16, vom 26.06.2007)
Nun, es gab da noch etwas. Das gehört jedoch nicht in dieses Teilforum. Ich werde darüber berichten, wenn sich der Trend fortsetzt, denn man soll nicht gackern, bevor das Ei gelegt ist.
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...3760#post13760


Jetzt gackere ich:
Wir hatten vor 5 Jahren mit der Enkelin deren 1. Kommunion gefeiert. Nach der Rückkehr erzählte ich meinem Bruder von der Feier und dass die Worte Jesu beim letzten Abendmahl Nehmet hin und esset; das ist mein Leib. ... Trinket alle daraus; denn die ist mein Blut ...  für mich in den Kindertagen einen befremdlichen Klang hatten. Den Aposteln mussten diese Worte damals irrwitzig erscheinen. *)

Mein Bruderherz meinte: Es gibt da einen Australier, der würde in der Hostie (Abendmahlbrot in Form einer runden Oblate) das Antlitz Jesu sehen und wirke darüber hinaus bei Heilungsgottesdiensten mit. Morgen ist er in Wüstensachsen und du kannst ihn in Augenschein nehmen.

Meine Laborwerte und die PSA-VZ (< 500 Tage) im Hinterkopf, sagte ich zu meinem Sohn flapsig: Schaden wird es ja wohl nicht. Wir beschlossen gemeinsam hinzufahren. Es sollte eine tiefgreifende Erfahrung werden.

*Der Eintritt war frei,* keine Abzocke, wie bei selbsternannten Wunderheilern. Nach dem Gottesdienst erzählte ein kleiner, bescheiden gekleideter Mann mit einfachen Worten, was ihm vor Jahren widerfahren war.
Er könne gar nicht heilen und er könne auch nicht bestimmen wem die Heilung zuteil werde, denn sie komme letztlich von Gott.

Was geschah weiter?

Die Heilung suchenden Menschen wurden gebeten sich reihenweise vor der ersten Altarstufe aufzustellen und A. A.  legte jedem - ein kurzes Gebet sprechend - die Hand auf den Kopf. Einige von ihnen sanken dabei in sich zusammen und wurden von kräftigen Männern aufgefangen, die sich hinter ihnen vorsorglich aufgestellt hatten  unter anderen auch von meinem Sohn. Mein Sohn hat vier Menschen halten müssen. Sein Vater blieb stehen wie eine Eiche. Aha, bei mir also nicht, dachte ich etwas enttäuscht.

Bei der nächsten Blutuntersuchung dann der von 291 nach 76 ug/l in den Normbereich (< 110) gefallene CGA-Wert und die über Jahre wenig veränderte Sonographie.
Die Geschichte mag für einige Mitstreiter verrück klingen, aber nach nunmehr 5 Jahren, will ich Euch diese Erfahrung nicht vorenthalten - ohne Empfehlung zur Nachahmung, wie ich es seit Jahren auch mit der von mir gewählten Therapie mache. 

Herzliche Grüsse aus Unterfranken

GeorgS


Wer mehr über diesen Mann erfahren will:
www.alanames.org

++++++++++++++++++++
*) Erst durch die Erkenntnisse der neuen Physik rückten diese Worte für mich in die Nähe einer wissenschaftlich begründbaren Aussage. 
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...=8090#post8090

----------


## dillinger

Bei Mr. A.A. handelt es sich sehr wahrscheinlich um einen "Heiler", von denen relativ wenige auf der Erde herumlaufen. 
Es muß sich dabei nicht um einen ausgebildeten Arzt handeln.
Sie verfügen über die "Macht der Krankenheilung", wie man an dem Beispiel von GeorgS deutlich erkennen kann. 

gruss, dillinger
p.s. es gibt halt immer noch Dinge zwischen Himmel und Erde, die der Mensch nicht "erklären" kann :Blinzeln:

----------


## LudwigS

> Was geschah weiter?
> 
> Die Heilung suchenden Menschen wurden gebeten sich reihenweise vor der ersten Altarstufe aufzustellen und A. A.  legte jedem - ein kurzes Gebet sprechend - die Hand auf den Kopf. Einige von ihnen sanken dabei in sich zusammen und wurden von kräftigen Männern aufgefangen, die sich hinter ihnen vorsorglich aufgestellt hatten  unter anderen auch von meinem Sohn. Mein Sohn hat vier Menschen halten müssen. Sein Vater blieb stehen wie eine Eiche.


Solche Veranstaltungen, Georg - mit religiös verpackter Bühnenshowhypnose - sind in Deutschland eher die Ausnahme, in den USA eher die Regel.

Einer der Großen drüben ist Benny Hinn, der hat schon ganze Saalreihen umfallen lassen.

Hier Benny Hinn in Aktion in "Eine mächtige Mitteilung von Gottes Kraft"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...RSx8W7jjw&NR=1

Mir persönlich ist die Heilung durch meine Seeds vertrauenswürdiger - weil plausibel und nachprüfbar.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## HorstK

" ...jeder möge nach seiner Facon glücklich werden, aber bitteschön in den eigenen vier Wänden und ohne den Rest der Gesellschaft mit seiner Glücks-(Heilungs-)Suche zu belästigen."

Aktuell: 
http://www.broeckers.com/2012/09/20/religionsfreiheit/


Gruß Horst
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62

----------


## GeorgS

> Zitat GeorgS, #30:
> es gefällt mir, wie sich gerade dieser Thread anschickt zu entwickeln - scheinbar zusammenhanglose Fortsetzungen ohne sich zu verbeißen. Ein Thread, der den anderen, differenten Standpunkt als Impuls für den eigenen Erkenntnisprozess begreift und Einsichten reifen lässt.


Hallo allerseits,
nicht nur die alten Hasen ahnen, welche Art von Beiträgen sie im Thread, Quellen der Gelassenheit erwarten können. Ein sicheres Mittel gegen eine Belästigungsempfindung wäre: Den Thread einfach ignorieren, nicht anklicken.





> Zitat LudwigS:
> Einer der Großen drüben ist Benny Hinn, der hat schon ganze Saalreihen umfallen lassen.


Hallo Ludwig,
es gibt Schumacher und Schuster. Zwischen Alan Ames und Benny Hinn liegen Welten.


Herzliche Grüße

GeorgS

----------


## Hvielemi

> " ...jeder möge nach seiner Facon glücklich werden, 
> aber bitteschön in den eigenen vier Wänden und ohne den Rest der Gesellschaft 
> mit seiner Glücks-(Heilungs-)Suche zu belästigen."
> 
> Aktuell: 
> http://www.broeckers.com/2012/09/20/religionsfreit/


Lieber Horst

Ich hab mir mal Deine 'Quelle der Gelassenheit' angeschaut.
Der Text endet so:




> Göttinen und Götter sind eine Imagination und können gar nicht beleidigt  werden. 
> Für Gläubige, die das anders sehen, kann die Parole deshalb nur  lauten: 
> *ab in die Wüste!*


In der Tat, Götter können nicht beleidigt  werden.
Aus der Sicht von Ungläubigen, also auch aus meiner Sicht.
Man kann aber die Gläubigen beleidigen, indem man ihre Götter beleidigt.

Heilige Bäume, Totempfähle oder Kreuze abhacken, Moscheen 
beschmieren, Synagogen abfackeln oder fluchen in Hindutempeln
 stört die darin wohnend gedachten 'Götter' nicht im geringsten, 
weil sie aus areligiöser Sicht ja gar nicht existieren.

Die Gläubigen sehen das anders: Ihre jeweiligen Götter sind existent.

Ob es sie nun gibt, oder eben nicht, ist ebenso Glaubenssache,
wie die Frage, welche dieser vielfältigen Götterpalette denn die
Richtigen seien.

Was "Ab in die Wüste" für die Betroffenen bedeutet, kannst Du bitte hier lesen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omaheke#Geschichte.

Ein* Aufruf zum Mord an Andersdenkenden* hat hier nichts zu suchen,
schon gar nicht in den "Quellen der Gelassenheit".
Einen Thread für Hasstiraden gibt es in diesem Forum nicht.


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Harald_1933

Um diesen Thread wieder in ruhiges Fahrwasser überzuleiten, kam mir eben der Gedanke, erneut an ein Buch zu erinnern, in dem ich vor mehr als 30 Jahren in einer Lebenskrise so etwas wie seelischen Beistand fand. Besonders die Schilderung nächtens am Fluß empfand ich tröstend. Ich habe nie ein Geheimnis daraus gemacht, dass ich mich vom christlichen Glauben aus mannigfachen Gründen schon als Jugendlicher abgewandt habe. Erst viele Jahre später, ausgelöst auch durch Reisen in Länder, in denen Buddha verehrt wird, wurde mein Interesse für diese Religion geweckt, eine Religion, in der nie von einem Gott die Rede war und für die auch nie ein Mensch getötet wurde. Es ginge also auch ohne, wenn die Menschen nicht für ihre Verehrung eine anbetungswürdige Figur benötigen würden, weil die reine Lehre dazu nicht ausreichen würde.

*Hier* eine Zusammenfassung des Buchinhalts.

*"Nur den Göttern ist des Alters Bürde fremd"
*(Sophokles)

----------


## Hvielemi

> Um diesen Thread wieder in ruhiges Fahrwasser überzuleiten, ...



Danke für die Überleitung zum immerwährend fliessenden Fluss der beiden Freunde ...
Das erforderliche wurde gesagt, nun wende man sich wieder den Quellen der Gelassenheit zu.

Dazu hab ich schon öfter auf Horaz' Carmen 1.11 hingewiesen,
in dem von den vermeintlichen Versprechungen der Zukunft weg,
 auf das Leben hier und heute verwiesen wird:




> _Tu ne quaesieris (scire nefas) quem mihi, quem tibi
> finem di dederint, Leuconoe, nec Babylonios
> temptaris numeros. Ut melius quicquid erit pati!
> Seu pluris hiemes seu tribuit Iuppiter ultimam,
> quae nunc oppositis debilitat pumicibus mare
> Tyrrhenum, sapias, vina liques et spatio brevi
> spem longam reseces. Dum loquimur, fugerit invida
> aetas: carpe diem, quam minimum credula postero.
> _
> ...


Was könnte mehr unserer Lebenssituation entsprechen,
die wir doch alle irgendwie auf Heilung hoffen, 
mit Bangen den nächsten PSA-Wert oder das Versagen
der gegenwärtigen Therapie erwarten.

Nimm den Tag!
Hvielemi

----------


## HorstK

Hallo Wilhelm (Hvielemi),

mich mit "Lieber Horst" (#44) anzusprechen und mit "Aufruf zum Mord an Andersdenkenden" in Verbindung zu bringen ist ziemlich irre.

Ich nehme an Du hast diesen Menschen gemeint: Mathias Bröckers http://www.broeckers.com/2012/09/20/religionsfreiheit/

Hochgebirgsluft (Höhenrausch) kann manchmal auch Synapsen und mehr zeitweise stören.

Ansonsten gilt weiterhin Ludwig's Signatur (#41): "Wer nichts weiss ist gezwungen zu glauben."

Alles Gute!


Horst
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo Wilhelm (Hvielemi),
> 
> mich mit "Lieber Horst" (#44) anzusprechen und mit "Aufruf zum Mord an Andersdenkenden" in Verbindung zu bringen ist ziemlich irre.
> 
> Ich nehme an Du hast diesen Menschen gemeint: Mathias Bröckers http://www.broeckers.com/2012/09/20/religionsfreiheit/
> 
> 
> Horst
> http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62


Lieber Horst 
(Ich verwende diese Anrede noch einmal, auch diesmal ganz bewusst)

Ich hatte Dich in #44 Dich als Jenen angesprochen, 
der den unsäglichen Link auf Bröckers gepostet hat, 
nicht als jenen, der Bröckers' Hasstirade verfasst habe.

Dann habe ich aus Deinem Link zitiert und hernach
den zitierten Text besprochen.

Zuletzt habe ich dieses mörderische "Ab in die Wüste"
in jenen Zusammenhang gestellt, aus dem es kommt, 
und Dich, da Du dir offenbar der tödlichen Konsequenz
Deines Links nicht im klaren warst, darauf hingewiesen.
(Im ganzen deutchen Sprachraum gibt es keine Wüste,
ausser eben jener im einstigen "Deutsch Süd-West", wo
dieser Ausdruck geprägt worden war. In der Heimat hiess
es dann einige Jahre später mangels Wüste: "Ab ins Gas!"

Ich hätte ja auch den Völkermord gegen die Armenier
um 1915, der auch mittels Todesmärschen in die Wüsten
Anatoliens bewerkstelligt wurde, anführen können, statt
die Vertreibung der Hereros. Der Mord durch Verdursten-
lassen war nicht nur wilhelminischen Kolonialoffizieren
geläufig.

Mag sein, dass "Ab in die Wüste" von _Unwissenden_ 
ebenso harmlos verstanden werden kann, wie 
"Jedem das Seine" oder "Arbeit macht frei". 

Aber eben:
"Wer nichts weiss ist gezwungen zu glauben", 
und ich unterstelle jetzt mal zu Deinen Gunsten, 
dass Du nicht wusstest.

Ich habe Herrn Bröckers bezichtigt, die einschlägige
Formulierung eines Mordaufrufs verwendet zu haben
als Gipfel seiner Hasstirade.

Dich habe ich - zugegebenermassen verkürzt - darauf
hingewiesen, dass diese Hasspredigt, die gar in
einen Mordaufruf (auch wenn es nicht so gemeint 
gewesen sei - wie denn sonst?) gipftelt, in diesem
Forum, insbesondere unter dem Titel der "Besinnlichkeit", 
nichts zu suchen habe.

Ich bringe Dich also nicht mit einem Mordaufruf in
Verbindung - das hast Du selbst getan mit der 
unkommentierten Verlinkung von Bröckers Text -,
sondern empfehle, solche Unsäglichkeiten besser
zu prüfen, bevor sie uns hier in einem Forum zugemutet
werden, das per se schon genug des Tödlichen enthält.

Auch ich wünsche Dir alles Gute!
Hvielemi 
(nicht Wilhelm, diese eingedeutschte Form verwende ich nicht)

----------


## Harald_1933

Zur Beruhigung der Gemüter *hier* mal das Original von Mark Knopflers Brothers in Arms.

*"Sinn des Lebens: etwas, das keiner genau weiß. Jedenfalls hat es wenig Sinn, der reichste Mann auf dem Friedhof zu sein."
*(Peter Ustinov)

----------


## HorstK

> Hvielemi 
> *(nicht Wilhelm, diese eingedeutschte Form verwende ich nicht)
> *


Lieber Hvielemi (Wilhelm)

"Du hast Recht" und i hab mei Ruh!
Dann komm ich halt in die Hölle, im Himmel kenn ich eh keinen!

Freundliche Grüße
 Horst

----------


## GeorgS

Meine Frau und ich sind überzeugte Anhänger des Lebens vor dem Tode. Ich finde es nicht so wichtig, wann der Zeitpunkt ist. Man muss nicht 100 oder 110 Jahrealt werden, egal wie, Hauptsache das Leben wird verlängert. Ich bin ein Gegner davon.
Entscheidend ist, wie war das Leben davor, bis es so weit war. 

Dieter Moor, Schweizer Moderator des Kulturmagazins -  ttt


  Ein hoffentlich nicht allzu stürmisches Wochenende wünscht uns

GeorgS

----------


## Hvielemi

> Meine Frau und ich sind überzeugte Anhänger des Lebens vor dem Tode. Ich finde es nicht so wichtig, wann der Zeitpunkt ist. Man muss nicht 100 oder 110 Jahrealt werden, egal wie, Hauptsache das Leben wird verlängert. Ich bin ein Gegner davon.
> Entscheidend ist, wie war das Leben davor, bis es so weit war.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Dieter Moor, Schweizer Moderator des Kulturmagazins -  ttt


Auch wenn es nur Dieter Moor war, der das gesagt haben soll (Quelle?):

Recht hat er.

Irgendwelche Spekulationen auf ein Leben nach dem Tod bringen
Angst und Schrecken: 
Wie sollte man "richtig" leben im Diesseits, um das "jenseitige"
Leben nicht zu korrumpieren? Diese Frage machen sich Druiden,
Schamanen, Priester und was da sonst noch an Klerus rumläuft,
seit Jahrtausenden zu Nutze, um ihre Schäfchen unter Druck zu
setzen.

Nicht mit unabhängig denkenden Menschen!

Den Tod kennt der Mensch aus der Zeit vor seiner Zeugung:
Er war nicht und wird nicht sein. Zwischendurch ist das LEBEN.

Dazu passend einmal mehr: 
Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Hvielemi,

der Thread läuft unter dem Titel Quellen der Gelassenheit .....

Spontan fiel mir nun die Geschichte vom Leben des Brian ein, die *hier* beschrieben wird.

Aber das *hier* aus SEINSWELTEN ist eine andere Sprache.

Deinem Carpe diem folgend lausche ich auch schon mal einer beruhigenden Musik wie "Always Look on the Bright Side of Life" - *hier anzuhören.
*
"Don't worry - be happy" wäre auch so ein bekanntes Lied zur Aufmunterung.
*
"Es ist ganz unglaublich, was für Mengen Mitleid ein kranker Mann vertragen kann"
*(Peter Bamm)

----------


## Hvielemi

> der Thread läuft unter dem Titel Quellen der Gelassenheit .....


Oh ja, mir ist die Gewissheit, dass nach dem Leben NICHTS kommt, die wichtigste 
"Quelle der Gelassenheit". Selbst wenn ich irgendwann das Leben freiwillig und aktiv
beenden wollte, würde ich nicht hinterher dafür zur Rechenschaft gezogen.
Die Angst vor dem "jüngsten Gericht" und dessen unwägbarem "Gesetzt" quält mich nicht.

Auch wenn ich den galligen Humor von Monty Python nicht mag, bin ich doch erstaunt 
über die heftige Reaktion religiöser Kreise zu dieser geschmacklosen Film-Zote.

Ob Dies hier so gemeint ist, oder ob Dies der Satire noch ein wüstes Sahnehäubchen
Sarkasmus obendraufsetzt, kann ich aus der Lektüre nicht erkennen.
Es ist einfach zu irreal, egal wie rum:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...an_Warnung.jpg




Da steht rechts in Punkt 5, es gebe keine Hoffnung ohne Gottes Sohn.
Ich brauche aber keine "Hoffnung" auf irgendwelche Milde eines jenseitigen Gerichts, 
das in Punkt 6 angedroht wird; 
Ich brauche hingegen viel Gelassenheit und Lebensfreude, um mit dem umzugehen, 
was mir mein Gleason 9 in DIESEM, meinem einzigen Leben Aussicht stellt.

Davor wird von John keine Erlösung versprochen. 
Wozu auch? 
Es ist das Leben. 


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## gunssy

Die Einstellung, das eigene Leben zu leben, variiert eben genauso wie wir Menschen. Ich finde das vollkommen akzeptabel und kann einfach nur jedem wünschen, dass jeder mit seinem Leben - ob kürzer oder länger - glücklich ist.

----------


## GeorgS

Machtstreben hat viele Ausdrucksformen. Eine davon ist Rechthaberei.


 Besinnliche Feiertage und mutmachende Befunde im Neuen Jahr wünscht uns allen

GeorgS

----------


## Hvielemi

> Machtstreben hat viele Ausdrucksformen. 
> Eine davon ist Rechthaberei.


@Georg
Es freut mich, dass auch Du den 'Weltuntergang' 
und die Wintersonnwende überstanden hast.
Vielleicht erschliesst sich auch Dir in der Zeit des 
zurückkommenden Lichtes die eine oder andere 
'Quelle der Besinnlichkeit'.
Da kommen ja noch so Festtage, an denen 
Gehässigkeit eher verpönt ist.

Dem Wunsch nach mutmachenden Befunden 
schliesse ich mich gerne an!

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## GeorgS

Wer für alles offen ist, kann nicht ganz dicht sein.            

Unbekannt


Alles Gute und mutmachende Befunde im Neuen Jahr wünscht uns allen

 GeorgS

----------


## GeorgS

Lieber Dieter aus Husum,

vor  6 Jahren hast Du mit Deiner beinahe prophetischen Frage 

Würdest Du auch so locker philosophieren, wenn Deine eigene Erkrankungsgeschichte weniger glücklich abgelaufen wäre und wenn Dein Schöpfer nicht so ausdauernd seine gnädige Hand über Dich gehalten hätte?

diesen Thread angeregt. 

Rückblickend sage ich: Dank sei Gott.

Vielleicht hat Deine Zuversicht Anteil an meiner 18-jährigen Überlebenszeit, huschte mir durch den Sinn. Es gäbe Studien, die ...  :L&auml;cheln: 

Herzliche Grüße in den Norden

GeorgS

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Georg,

*das* war Dein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum. Warum nur inzwischen manchmal so mimosenhaft. Du hast für take it easy wahrlich Gründe genug. Also!

*"Vielleicht gibt es schönere Zeiten; aber diese ist die unsere"                *  
(Jean Paul Sartre)

Gruß Harald

----------

